# ENI - WCC official news agency, useful for you fellow watchmen



## Ken S. (Feb 28, 2006)

Ecumenical News International, ENI

*ENI is sponsored by the:
World Council of Churches
Lutheran World Federation
World Alliance of Reformed Churches
Conference of European Churches*



*Introducing ENI 

Home Page > Information > Introducing ENI 

Ecumenical News International (ENI) was launched in 1994 as a global news service reporting on ecumenical developments and other news of the churches, and giving religious perspectives on news developments world-wide. 

ENI distributes religious news in English and French on a daily basis electronically to international and religious media, church leaders and organisations and to others who are interested. These daily news stories are assembled in a printed bulletin which is published every two weeks. 

In presenting religious news stories, ENI attempts to be especially sensitive to the differences in language, culture and traditions that mark the global Christian community.

The staff of ENI are: Peter Kenny (editor-in-chief), Stephen Brown (editor), Danielle Chaperon (editorial assistant/translator), Valerie Medri (administrative assistant) and Samia Ouraied (subscriptions). ENI also has an international network of correspondents.

The joint sponsors of ENI, which is based at the Ecumenical Centre in Geneva, Switzerland, are the World Council of Churches, the Lutheran World Federation, the World Alliance of Reformed Churches, and the Conference of European Churches, which also have their headquarters at the Ecumenical Centre.*

[Edited on 28-2-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 28-2-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 28, 2006)

a recent news about oppression of a UK university Christian union is worth reading, complete text is at the URL at the bottom.

6 February 2006 
UK evangelical students ponder court action after ban over gay issue 

Canterbury (ENI). An evangelical Christian Union at Britain's Birmingham University is considering legal action to counter its suspension by the Guild of Students because the association was deemed not inclusive enough by not stating it would admit people who are homosexual, bisexual or transgendered. The Birmingham University Christian Union said it has instructed attorneys to consider court action after the Guild of Students imposed the suspension and froze its assets when the Christian group refused on religious grounds to make changes to its constitution. [233 words, ENI-06-0107] 


www.crchurches.net/CRC-Voices/lastweek/0023.html+ENI+Birmingham+University+assets&hl=zh-TW&gl=hk&ct=clnk&cd=4]complete text[/url]

[Edited on 28-2-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 1-3-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## Ken S. (Mar 9, 2006)

*WORLD CHURCH(WCC) ASSEMBLY WANTS CLOSER MOVES TO CATHOLICS, PENTECOSTALS*

http://www.lightoflife.com/light_of_life_events_world.htm#COUNCIL

[Edited on 9-3-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 9-3-2006 by Ken S.]


----------

